# Grumpy Jeremy



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeremy had a bath and his nails clipped today, he was not impressed :lol:

Jeremy after a bath  - YouTube


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

i want him!

whats with all the rasberry blowing noises :lol:?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

blade100 said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> i want him!
> 
> whats with all the rasberry blowing noises :lol:?


haha that is a huff, it's his angry noise :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha I love the bit where hes checking his you know whats still there 1:17


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

haha you spotted that too *giggles*


----------

